# Woodhall Spa need your help urgent *UPDATE*



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi this is an urgent request and probably one that I am stabbing in the dark for help on but.............have any of you ever visited Jubilee Park in Woodhall Spa the caravan site there ? well we have just visited the site and it is in a lovely location, the business's in the little town are devastated as plans to close the site are going to have a huge knock on effect for all the shops there the council plan to close the site in favour of a croquet club of all things. We loved this site and the outdoor pool was fantastic.

Here is the news link
http://www.horncastlenews.co.uk/letters-to-the-editor/020708--We-MUST-keep.4245602.jp I have just contacted the paper and also the council ref what a shame/mistake this is going to be.

Please if you have beem there email the paper to express your concern at it being closed down and also the counciller [email protected]

This is a copy of the email I have just sent to him



> Dear Mr Grist
> 
> I feel compelled to contact you after having spent a wonderful few days at the Jubilee Park Caravan Park and hearing the many concerns of local traders, not to mention the campers on site, might I add many like ourselves from Lincolnshire.
> 
> ...


As I say a stab in the dark for any help, and if you haven't been there I can honestly say you would have a lovely time as Woodhall is just so charming and the location of this site is excellent.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Have sent email direct to the councilor.

cabby


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks Cabby I felt so sorry for the local business's one lady in the tea rooms said it would almost certainly mean that she would have to close down. can you believe a councillor can say this



> Portfolio holder for leisure Coun Adam Grist told the board meeting: "It is unfair for the council tax payer to have to subsidise caravan users."
> 
> The loss of the caravan site may weaken Woodhall Spa's tourism credentials, but its demise will be a boost for the croquet club.


 apparently this croquet club has between 6 to 12 members :roll:


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

> apparently this croquet club has between 6 to 12 members


 That says it all. :evil:

I have just sent an Email too.

Richard...


----------



## adbe (May 1, 2005)

one briar rose- had to do it, remeber visiting during my lincolnshire youth, the pool was a great draw!


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks did you sent it to the paper and also the council ?


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

What a shame and very short sighted of the council.

We are going up to Woodhall Spa on Tuesday and didn't know this caravan site existed. The council should be promoting the sight not closing it down if they have any thought for tourism and the trades people in the town.

Where abouts is this site please Briarose


----------



## lookback (Dec 4, 2005)

I went to the campsite today and it was packed out!!! There was even a young lad at the entrance to the car boot sale collecting petition against the closure of the site. It would appear that the councillor in question has tunnel vision and prefers croquet to listening to the people who voted him in. Is`nt this happening far too often in politics today.
Ian


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Problem is there are so many sites in Woodhall Spa. Although JP is the only one with an outdoor pool, the site in general when we have stayed there has not been that good. I prefer Bainland or Willow Holt near Tattershall. If the council do shut it down it would be a shame, but campers would just go to one of the other sites, im not sure it would affect local business that badly??

Feel free to stick me in the stocks and throw rotten fruit and veg at me... :wink:


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Snelly said:


> *Problem is there are so many sites in Woodhall Spa*. Although JP is the only one with an outdoor pool, the site in general when we have stayed there has not been that good. I prefer Bainland or Willow Holt near Tattershall. If the council do shut it down it would be a shame, but campers would just go to one of the other sites, im not sure it would affect local business that badly??
> 
> Feel free to stick me in the stocks and throw rotten fruit and veg at me... :wink:


I actually don't agree Snelly,and I don't think there are that many actually in Woodhall. We too have used Bainland in the past and yes it is a nice site BUT prices are soaring there and in any case they are booked up at busy periods so where do those people go that can't get on there, they charge for dogs and also a booking charge and it all adds up.........I have also heard that Bainland are thinking of not having tents how true that is I don't know, ( I was told that last week whilst in Woodhall) but again Jubilee is great for tenting.

The difference with the Jubilee one is it is within walking distance of Woodhall so people can and will use the local facilities whereas Bainland is probably more self contained with its own facilities, Jubilee feels so much more of a country site rather than a Haven style I feel. You can look out of the window and the views across the fields etc just make it totally different to Bainland. We found it lovely to be able to take the dogs in the huge field next door and they loved that too.

Willows Holt again nice but quite away out and apparently more statics planned for the future so less touring spaces.............apart from those two sites I only know of a couple of smaller ones. As I said the site is booked up for the whole of the six weeks holiday (more or less) and that is the important boost that the business's get just as we do on the coast, anyone who has business's in this area will tell you that the six weeks holiday is very important to us all.

I don't quite know what you mean by saying the site hasn't been that good ? the only thing I could fault it on really would be maybe the toilets could do with another couple of showers adding to both the ladies and the gents, but that said alot of folk use their own facilities these days............anyway if you fancy a NY rally there I think we wouldn't get as mudded up as at Brandy Wharf ROFL :wink:

Thats another thought too, Bainland no longer open at Xmas and NY so why don't the council cash in and open JP.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

zulurita said:


> What a shame and very short sighted of the council.
> 
> We are going up to Woodhall Spa on Tuesday and didn't know this caravan site existed. The council should be promoting the sight not closing it down if they have any thought for tourism and the trades people in the town.
> 
> Where abouts is this site please Briarose


 HI Rita your post says it all and just like us you didn't know the site existed, I stumbled upon it by accident and it is a site I just know we would go back to lots of times, we loved the outdoor pool it made such a change from being in postage stamp size indoor pools such as the Bainland has.

If you go to the main street and find the cut through the woods that actually leads to the Kinema in the Woods, carry on past the Kinema and go right through the woods, then turn right and it is just on the left, or the other way is to go to the small island at the bottom of the main street and there you will see a brown sign for the Jubilee Park and also it has the usual caravan site sign. follow that road and it is about a 8 minute walk.

If you are going to Woodhall to stay make sure you sign the petition, you will find one in the chip shop, or Janets Tea Rooms and also the butchers.

Also I can recommend the meat from butchers it is the one with the red and white striped canopy (try the rib eye we have just had ours now). The delicatesson next door does some really nice meats, cakes and olives etc one of the biggest ranges I have seen.

And you must try McCauleys near the Kinema in the woods, delicious home made soups and the panninis are lovely too. They open lunch time every day but close in the evening on a Mon and Tues.

They are all listed on the following link
http://www.woodhallspa.org/business_winingdining.html#macauleys


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Just a quick PS and then I will stop waffling LOL if anyone else would like to appeal for this site to be rescued from the axe I have just found the news article and email addy to contact the reporter on



> * A caravan park or a croquet centre? What would you prefer to see in Woodhall Spa? Email [email protected] or write to the Editor, Horncastle News, Church Lane, Horncastle LN9 5HW.


http://www.horncastlenews.co.uk/woodhall-spa/090708--Fight-to-save.4271109.jp

By the way a search on this caravan site now brings up MHF in Google on the first page well done MHF :wink:

Shane I am sure the gentleman that owns the chip shop there must know what business the site brings in for him :wink:

ThisisBoston Link <<

(Mod Note , link edited, the original link was too long and was messing up the page display :wink: )


----------



## adbe (May 1, 2005)

The first time I tried to email the council it bounced back, thankyou, you jogged my old memory!


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

The Councillors are obviously NOT aware of the recent boom in the sales of touring caravans, motorhomes and tents and are certainly not targeting the right audience by any stretch of the imagination are they? Surely a lovely caravan site as this, which is set in the pretty, Lincolnshire village of Woodhall Spa, being only a short drive from the seaside resorts of Skegness, Ingoldmells, Chapel St Leonards and Mablethorpe should be enjoying far more success than it is and in all honesty due to its idyllic rural location it really ought to be being bombarded with bookings and enquiries from potential customers. Any customer staying here will find a haven of peace and tranquilly with the added bonus in the summer months of an outdoor swimming pool and only a hop skip and jump away they will find the village centre with all its quaint little pubs, tea rooms, restaurants and shops. What more could anyone ask for if they are looking to escape for a few days? However, for days they wish to get off out taking in a bit of sight seeing or perhaps some carefree activity then they can always enjoy a fun filled family day out to the glorious Lincolnshire coast to enjoy the sandy beaches, fun fairs and amusement arcades etc or perhaps a cultural trip to the Roman city of Lincoln with its architectural charms might be more their style - but whatever kind of day out floats their boat they will find a short drive will get them there in no time. 

Wouldn't you think that whoever is responsible for Tourism and Leisure would have the common sense and know how to realise that a caravan site in such a prime and favourable location should be enjoying far more success than it is and they really ought to be asking themselves why they are struggling so much? We all know it certainly isn't because the demand is not out there that's for sure so they need to ask themselves where they are going wrong! 

From what I can see the local council who own this caravan site have done little or nothing in the way of advertising and marketing it or spending any money on upgrading such facilities as the shower blocks and it's areas like this they really need to be addressing. It would appear that a lot of people do not even know that this lovely caravan park exists and in my opinion this is probably the root of the problem! In today’s world you need to promote your business and especially such businesses as a caravan park and anyone who is not using the Internet as a shop window for their campsite is missing out big time on a very lucrative market. Jubilee Park does not enjoy modern day advertising like many caravan sites and the Woodhall Spa community website does promote it slightly but in all honesty I get the impression that it is pretty much dependant on returning guests! They need to be targeting the new wave of caravanners and motorhomers out there and what it desperately needs is it's own independent and interactive website so it can show potential customers just why a stay at Jubilee Park is a must! 

Open up your eyes East Lindsey District Council and pull your finger out cos with the Jubilee Park Caravan Site you have a potential little GOLD MINE on your hands and all that is needed is someone with their finger on the pulse! 


Sue 

PS Maybe if you all wrote the ELDC and expressed your views and opinions it may make them reconsider their decision but a CROQUET CLUB is certainly not the answer in my opinion and it does make you wonder if the councillors who agreed to this are actually all secret croquet players!


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

adbe said:


> The first time I tried to email the council it bounced back, thankyou, you jogged my old memory!


 Hi did you try again I don't think mine have come back.

Rita if you look in where are you going in Woodhall ?


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

Hi

I think the real point on this is that as a croquet club it will be massively under subscribed and too costly to operate, so the only solution will be to sell the land for development, I hope I am wrong but you are dealing with a politician, so don't expect honesty or clarity

I don't know the site but it is very similar to how schools in our town have been, 1st underfunded then when it is too costly to fix they sell the land for houses despite the school being well placed in spurious league tables etc

As others I hope that they reconsider the situation and invest rather than divest.


Chris


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

E-mail sent to council . . . I well remember going to the Kinima in the woods when I was in the RAF there in the '60's


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

IS the caravan ite in question owned/run by the Council?


I ask thi as we have a rather strange ituation which in a small way be similar to that of the Caravan site.

Our local municipal golf course, recently had a big notice to ay that due to revenure problems the price of a round of golf wa increaing to £20.00, which is a considerable sum for a muni. ( it was, previously to the increae, £15.00)

This sum of money was reported by the councillors necessary to make the golf club pay its way.

What they failed to mention, was that every single round of golf, subsidises


The leisure centre,
The Bowls Club,
Tennis courts
Rugby Club.

without the need to provide subsidies, for what are obviously undersubscribed sports venues,the golf club would make a decent profit, for a municiple, if the charge for a round was £ 8.00; clearly the muni only need to cover costs and the salary bill.

Maybe, if this principle wa applied in the Caravan club in quetion, they could achieve a reaonable compramise between a caravan ite and a croquet club.......croquet....who plays croquet f'crying out loud?


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi yes the land is owned by the council :roll: I have just had a reply from one of the councillors saying 'thanks for the email' hmnnnn 
I am not sure how cut and dried it is, but I intend to carry on trying to save this site and also help the locals.

Bandaid as you say who plays croquet, and not only that they do already have a croquet lawn on the Jubilee Park.

Again if anyone has visited this place or stayed on the site you can oppose this decision by also contacting
http://www.woodhallspa.org/groups_fojp.html friends of jubilee park who have been involved in this decision...........they have a meeting tonight apparently so any emails sent would be great.

Look how much is being spent on the outdoor pool, even upgrading existing changing rooms that actually are quite good, I presume the council is funding all this 

I wouldn't be at all surprised if the camp site land is later sold for housing.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi again ref building on the site there is apparently a covenant on this land as it was left by a local lady to the people of Woodhall some years ago.



> Jubilee Park Covenant
> 
> The Council and its successors in title will at all times hereafter maintain the Park as an open space for the use of the public and will never hereafter erect any buildings thereon or on any part thereof other than a village hall or living accommodation for employees engaged in looking after the Park or use any part of the Park other than any part required for the erection of such buildings as are permitted as aforesaid for any purpose other than the purposes of such an open space as aforesaid.


Bandaid the Councillor in question Adam Grist said croquet will put Woodhall on the map :roll:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/lincolnshire/7506988.stm


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

The only map that croquet will achieve, is the " most over funded, undersubscribed activity " map.....I cant even think of croquet as a sport. Like Darts, snooker, billiards. Its not a sport. 


Perhaps wilth croquet, the Council are aiming to put the town in the high end of the tourist market, but, in reality, anybody should realise that it better to have a high turnover with a smaller profit margin than a low turnover with an even smaller profit margin. Perhaps the councillors just dont like us common folk.


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Closure of site*

I have added my objection via the email route. Although we have not yet visited this part of the country, it is madness to close a thriving site just at a time when people are beginning to feel the pinch and taking more holidays and breaks in the UK. Best of luck to the opposition I say!!

~Sundial


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

As we are in the area (Kirkby on Bain CC CL site) we caught the bus this morning to Woodhall Spar and walked to the Caravan site in question.

What a delightful spot. We called into reception and added our signatures to the petition and spoke to a very nice chap there.

I have also just emailed Adam Grist as well.

Certainly hope this site is saved.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi just as a matter of interest the local newspaper is today asking for anyone with any views to email them :wink: the heading is do you think the caravan site is worth saving.

Contact [email protected] you can also send a copy of any emails that you have sent to [email protected] he is also a parish councillor Mr Storey and is part of the group that are wanting to update the site/park :wink: apparently he is one that isn't sure the closure of the caravan site is the correct thing to do.

Thanks for popping in there Rita, I have just told my Husband that you are at Kirkby on Bain, and he said he feels that part of the problem that the site isn't getting used that much is all the books etc just list Kirkby on Bain or Bainland...............in turn showing that the council are not promoting this site at all.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi if anyone wants to put a live comment on to the newspaper website you can do so on the following link
http://www.thisisboston.co.uk/displ...e=InternalSearch&formname=sidebarsearch#views what is really really bugging me is they keep saying that despite advertising/publicity etc folk aren't using the caravan site I wish I had a bang head emotican as they are NOT advertising and not pushing the site.............how many of your books is this site listed in !!!!! not to mention no up to date website tools etc.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi for anyone that can recieve BBC Look North with Peter Levy this is going to be on TV between 6.30pm and 7pm tonight.

Also read this errmmmmmmmmm Hello bookings down in April at 5% all time low..............wasn't Easter in March ??? and alot of the schools off at different times etc hmmmnn and it was also freezing cold, I know it affected a lot of campsites and businesses. How convenient for them to use that as one of the excuses.

_WOODHALL SPA PARISH COUNCIL NEWSLETTER Issue 3 2008

Community Website: www.woodhallspa.org

THANKS TO YOU, WE'VE GOT IT…! You'll almost certainly have heard that at last the £1.54m

investment in Jubilee Park has been confirmed. It's all thanks to YOU for turning out to the public

meetings to back our fight and to record your views on the shortlist of options for the park's future

prepared by the Friends of Jubilee Park. If you need a reminder of the options - full details are on

the community website: http://www.woodhallspa.org/groups_fojp.html

Sadly we can't do everything you voted for immediately with this sum, but the first step - investing

in the pool and changing rooms - will begin in the autumn. Thanks to the research of the FOJP,

we're likely to have a new state-of-the-art steel pool liner and deck level gutter system. Costing

only marginally more than traditional tile lining systems, it offers at least 25-30 years life with very

low maintenance costs, top water quality with less chemicals and improved heat efficiency. The

café, which has been on its last legs for some time, will come down. The aim is to eventually

replace it with a building much more in keeping with Woodhall Spa's character, an attractive

community space that will become a dining/visitor attraction in its own right - along the lines

suggested and so well received at the Annual Parish Meeting. This is likely to take at least

another year. The FOJP has already begun researching possible designs and styles and looking

for funding - any ideas and suggestions gratefully received, especially if you have experience in

accessing grants! The Parish Council will do everything it can to help this along…

During the review of Jubilee Park's future, ELDC made an operational decision (nothing to do

with FOJP) that the caravan site, which has been in decline and is loosing money, would be

closed- occupancy rates have been around 25% across each of the last five years, and this April

hit a low of just 5%. Both Erskines, the consultants who conducted an in-depth review of the Park,

and the Caravan Club who were also approached, concluded it was too small to be viable in

respect of the additional investment needed, and there's no room to expand. ELDC and FOJP will

be working together to explore alternative uses for the site. Although there are now many more

caravan sites around Woodhall Spa, the loss of this central location has caused considerable

concern among the local business community, who have raised a petition to save it. The Parish

Council has agreed to pass these concerns on to ELDC and we have asked them to look again at

alternative operators. . We await their response._


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi I know no one has replied so perhaps it isn't of any interest, but to add it is now on tomorrow night instead.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi to those that are interested (Rita I know you visited the site and also signed the petition) I think things might be looking up to save this caravan park.
http://www.horncastlenews.co.uk/news/Councillors-back-save-caravan-site.4334987.jp also letters http://www.horncastlenews.co.uk/newsfront.aspx?sectionid=8951 If it is saved I can honestly recommend to all of you to visit the place and have a stroll into Woodhall it is a bit like stepping back in time, and the outdoor pool should be excellent next year and right on the doorstep of the caravan park, with a free swim every day.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

What was the outcome Briarose? Thinking of visiting the area next month.


----------



## bmb1uk (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi have copied your letter and emailed it to the councilor

good luck BAZ


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Telbell said:


> What was the outcome Briarose? Thinking of visiting the area next month.


Hi the site was reprieved for this season and apparently has more bookings than ever due to the publicity etc folk are still working on keeping the site open after this season, and in the meantime the farmer that owns the field next door has also put in for planning permission for a brand new touring site. We were at Jubilee park three weeks ago and paid about £12.50 a night. I just can't wait for the main six weeks hols to be over as we love it there (can't go right now).

You can find more info and pictures etc on the following link
http://www.woodhallspa.org/leisure_jubilee_park.html also if anyone else wants to support the site not closing please email the friends of jubilee park (you will find info on the link I have just given).

Baz thanks for your support I would be interested in the reply.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Thanks BR

I've had a look at the link you provided and the FOJP are certainly busy-however from the looks of things the "Rescue" of the Campsite doesn't seem to be on the Agenda?

oops-sorry- just seen the letter from FOJP Chairman


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Info on Jubilee Park:-

http://www.woodhallspa.org/groups_fojp.html

Cheerts

David ..... (Spindrifter)


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Telbell said:


> Thanks BR
> 
> I've had a look at the link you provided and the FOJP are certainly busy-however from the looks of things the "Rescue" of the Campsite doesn't seem to be on the Agenda?
> 
> oops-sorry- just seen the letter from FOJP Chairman


Hi it was the FOJP that seemed to want the site closed in the first place, along with the East Lindsey District Council, but then of course there was such a hoo har in the place that I think some of the FOJP might have done a bit of a U turn..........time will tell.

The stupid thing is that even the councils own tourist board at Horncastle which is only a few miles away was recommending another site not many miles away, but not central to Woodhall like their own site :roll: the council were also saying it wasn't doing very well bla bla bla, and yet they had no website or proper advertising for it. Others have told us that it is one of their favourite sites and I am really hoping that something will save it.

If you do decide to head in that direction give me a shout and I will tell you of one or two places to eat etc. Woodhall is quite a quant little place and it is a bit like stepping back in time to a place that has little shops all owned by individuals etc no big brand names there.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Briarose said:


> Woodhall is quite a quant little place and it is a bit like stepping back in time


I'll second that. It's just about our favourite place to go to take the air.

Dougie.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi to everyone who emailed etc in a bid to keep this caravan site open.

Great news for all concerned the site is to stay open :lol: there was a public meeting on Tues 22nd of Sept and it seems that a recent development means that it won't now close........for anyone interested I will let you know more details later.

If you haven't already visited the delightful Woodhall Spa and enjoyed a stay on the Jubilee Park it now looks as if it is def going to continue.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

The minutes of the meeting have now been released from reading them it would seem they are looking for someone private to take over the running of the caravan park...........................anyone interested ? :wink:

http://www.woodhallspa.org/20090922_jp_publicmeeting.pdf


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi I wanted to bump this topic up for those of you that would like to visit Woodhall, I am sure that once you have been you will return like us time and time again, as it is a bit like stepping back in time to a slower pace of life.

We were there last week, and the Jubillee Site def re-opens next Fri and will always be our favourite, even if the toilet block is a little dated etc..........we just love this place.

I also thought I would let you know about a brand new site opening soon next foor to Jubillee which is looking very nice from what we could see.
http://www.petwoodcaravanpark.co.uk/index.html

Who knows sometime soon maybe we could arrange a meet at Woodhall ?


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Lovely area- and some great cycle rides!


----------

